# Dustin's Fishtanks & the Walstad Method



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

I was wondering how his method might differ from the Walstad Method.

If he's a lurker here, I urge him to chime in here. He's doing a great job at increasing awareness of Planted Aquariums, so I won't be critical of him. http://www.youtube.com/user/Dustinsfishtanks Personally, I think he brings a SportsCaster attitude to the hobby, which is pretty awesome! 

I simply would like to know how his method would differ from Diana Walstad's philosophy on dirt planted aquariums.

Anyone care to chime in?

Thanks,


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

He claims to follow the walstad method actually so they're the same. Yeah, his videos are entertaining, but his science is a bit weak (especially compared to what you'll find in this forum; saying things like excess nutrients cause algae etc). His methodology is great for beginners though.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I enjoy his Used Car Salesman enthusiasm for our hobby. :icon_mrgr

If he's motivating young people to start growing Aquarium plants with his videos, it's a good thing.
:thumbsup:

There is certainly an opportunity for him to take his youtube channel to a higher level.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

I personally HATE this guy's you tube videos, I want to punch him in the face every time I hear his over enthused, ridiculous voice...but in all serious, he must know a thing or two and be doing something right because his tanks are beautiful.


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

I enjoy his vids entertaining and short. He got me into big water changes which has worked out well for me.


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

I like his stuff. I can only take him in short doses, but he's entertaining and his using youtube opens planted tanks up to a new, younger audience.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I tried his method on a small tank I have and its working out decently for me. I find his videos helpful but could use a better background as to why certain things are going on in your tank. Given you can achieve the same results in your tank as he has in his without using dirt but going a bit more high tech I'd think. His videos are good and it inspires a younger crowd to get scapin'. However I think others could do just as well with a YouTube channel with other information he doesn't cover in his channel overall he is a good starting point for a dirted tank, which is what he is more known for rather then his formal aquarium knowledge, just my opinion. Id love to see others on here have there own channel, is watch lol

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlsagan89 (Oct 20, 2013)

I think his videos are good for a whetting a beginner's appetite for knowledge when it comes to aquariums. He portrays his knowledge in a simple way that's very accessible and his enthusiasm makes you want to get into the hobby ASAP. However you grow out of him quickly and move onto more reliable/knowledgeable youtube members and great forums like TPT and APC. I actually still really like Mrmomtanks on youtube. Dude is pretty rad haha.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

He has a wonderful passion for the hobby. It's nice to see younger generations of people not into all the sinister BS society seems to be molding itself into. Great library of videos!


----------



## lilhelper (Nov 24, 2008)

Let's face it, most people don't need the scientific methods thrown in their faces. He markets Diana Walstad's philosophy quite well.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*Dustin*

I kinda like the kid. Actually I stumbled on to this site because of Dustin and doing research. I started my first dirty tank because of him.
I'm a little more high tech now, but like one said before, he's good for beginners.

my to pennies,

big o


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

My mom tanks has seen me pretty legit stuff as well, I like him a bit better. Although he is more of a seller to me though

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Just be careful listening to him about fish facts sometimes.
"Clown loaches are named so because of their swimming behavior"...eh, not so much junior...try their color pattern.
But yeah, good for getting a beginner enthused I guess if you can stand listening to him talk. Nothing to offer an experienced aquarist though.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I agree that he's bringing some attention to the hobby, but I'm not a fan of his often crass style.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

interesting guy , I'm enjoying his videos


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I like his enthusiasm, but for a guy with so much knowledge his stores plant selection is lame, and the prices are no different then my LFS, hopefully hes gonna step that aspect up.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> his stores plant selection is lame, and the prices are no different then my LFS


His customer base is mostly newbies getting into the hobby who don't know how much you should pay for plants (plus I feel he's overpriced on a lot of his plants). Plus, I believe he does a $20 minimum order for him to ship.

If you want a good selection of plants at very reasonable prices, go check out the S&S... that's why it's there


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

shinycard255 said:


> His customer base is mostly newbies getting into the hobby who don't know how much you should pay for plants (plus I feel he's overpriced on a lot of his plants). Plus, I believe he does a $20 minimum order for him to ship.
> 
> If you want a good selection of plants at very reasonable prices, go check out the S&S... that's why it's there


Exactly. The plants for what they are over priced. But hey he's made a job out of it and does well so good for him on that. I'm gonna getting into the amazon sword and jungle Val business and corner the New England market. Hahahaha


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I read through some of his comments and he mentions that he prefers a 6 hr light period. I find it hard to enjoy your tank at only 6 hrs. Is that enough light for plant growth?


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

I am still laughing at the video when he reached into the murk of his outdoor 55gal and touched a dead squirrel. Priceless reaction.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

AGUILAR3 said:


> I read through some of his comments and he mentions that he prefers a 6 hr light period. I find it hard to enjoy your tank at only 6 hrs. Is that enough light for plant growth?


His plants grow, so that question apparently answers itself.
Most of us settle at around 9 or 10 I think
I run 9.


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

Terminalance said:


> I am still laughing at the video when he reached into the murk of his outdoor 55gal and touched a dead squirrel. Priceless reaction.


LOL did that really happened? This I got to see....be right back

EDIT: found it!! funny reaction. It looks like a rat


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, you're right. I guess its a perfect median for decent plant growth and minimal algae bloom.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

AGUILAR3 said:


> I read through some of his comments and he mentions that he prefers a 6 hr light period. I find it hard to enjoy your tank at only 6 hrs. Is that enough light for plant growth?


I run max 12hr. however, I've found the right intensity for my own tanks through trial/error/experimenting. Studies have done in hydroponics that say that the threshold of productive photoperiod is 16hrs. at/after that point there is regression in growth by the plant.

Intensity is also a major factor to consider.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

his plant selection is limited because he caters to dirted tanks


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

For beginners, he is a great motivator for someone new to the hobby. He is young and caters to that crowd. His information is useful as a starting point. His plant selection is not limited because of dirt, all plants will grow in dirt, mother nature has been doing it forever. Mother nature doesn't use ADA AS or pump tons of CO2 into her tanks(I have yet to find a CO2 tank near my pond). His plant selection is mostly what you would find locally available (beginner plants).


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

du3ce said:


> his plant selection is limited because he caters to dirted tanks


Nope


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

sadchevy said:


> ....I have yet to find a CO2 tank near my pond...


:hihi:

Now that there's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Hardy85 (May 3, 2013)

As someone who is just about to do his first dirted tank Dustin's videos have been pretty helpful

I think he attitude is a little annoying, but hey, he does give decent and straight to the point info for beginners (like me)

I also think his book price is NUTS... sorry, had to toss that out there


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

I really enjoy Dustin. He is the one that converted me over to dirt and live plants. Before I got into watching his vids I just used gravel and plastic/silk plants. 

Dirt is the bomb. I now have 6 dirted tanks from 29 gal up to a couple 75 gal. I use Ray 2 lights, MGOCM, Black Diamond sand with NO CO2 or added supplements besides clay balls and my plants grow like CRAZY. I trim usually about once a week, trade them to the LFS for food/fish. 

I feel with dirt its made my tank hobby self sustaining I very rarely spend cash unless its new equipment. Now if only my shrimp could start producing more I might finally be able to get into some of the high dollar cool shrimp I see around here. 

Dirt 4 Life


----------

